# rabbits boys



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

alright guys. its time to talk rabbits. anybody have any spots. i went down by mclean bottoms south of bismarck and saw 2 cottontails. pretty sad lol.


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

If you see two cottontail, there are more than two. Get some rabbit dog to hunt with you and there are more than two rabbits.

BeagleBoy


----------

